# stupid question: studio fix fluid bottle



## eulchen (Apr 28, 2007)

i twist to open it and then i pour some one my hand?

i though it would have a pump like the others i was looking at and am now somewhat surprised...


----------



## user79 (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, the SFF is a bottle without a pump dispenser.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 28, 2007)

i usually pour a little little amount right onto my brush BUT u can buy a pump for it at the pro stores of on maccos...com


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 28, 2007)

To use this product, I either put some on a paper plate (start with a small amount) and dip my brush into it, or I dab some on my face & blend with a sponge.  I have never used my fingers, as it seems kinda thick & I want to be sure it's blended.  Hope that helps!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eulchen* 

 
_i twist to open it and then i pour some one my hand?

i though it would have a pump like the others i was looking at and am now somewhat surprised... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you have to purchase the pump.


----------



## lara (Apr 28, 2007)

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template..._ID=PROD7  224
MAC foundation pump, US$3


----------

